# The ability to listen to Purchased iTunes music via TiVo



## rebknell (Oct 20, 2005)

I really wish TiVo would have the compacity to have users listen to music that was purchased thru THE MUSIC STORE . As I am unable to convert them with a specific software (software does not work with iTunes 6). I want to hear ALL my music via my stereo speakers, not just on my computer and iPod.... (TiVo is the only way I CAN listen to music via my stereo speakers) 

Sigh

Rebecca


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yeah, people have wanted this for a while. 

It's not Tivo's fault, but Apple's, for refusing to allow the protected files to be played.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can't plug your iPod or computer into your stereo?


----------

